# New Canadian Money



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well i cant wait to get my hands on these sweet looking bills










just go to 7:40 to see it in someone's hands f*ck the rest of the video unless you have time to kill


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I seen that the other day!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

in person? how do they look n feel

Im worried they wont fold as nice since they aren't cotton


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ooo new fresh money. i see you guys followed australia's example and opted for plastic. wonder how they feel.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I bet they can still blow away in the wind, haha!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty cool. They'll last longer then paper and look bitchin.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that girls kinda cute looking
i like brown eyes


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

who gives a f*ck!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Man I cant wait to get my hands on one if these new bills. So sick. BTW American money needs a serious upgrade haha!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah... Americans don't use cash... that's old fashioned... I mean, who the hell carries cash with them anymore?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

p-freak...











Smoke said:


> Nah... Americans don't use cash... that's old fashioned... I mean, who the hell carries cash with them anymore?


Thats right your to busy buying sh*t you cannot afford with real money


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a credit card anyways..

looks cool,yes i agree american money needs an upgrade


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

it does... it looks about as good as its preforming


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Not even the pizza delivery guy gets paid in cash anymore... just write the tip into the receipt...

Only time I need friggin cash is for valet parking... they need an upgrade...

But seriously ... nice money man... looks nice!

Too bad you will rarely hold the nice looking $100.... but I bet the $1's look good too right?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> it does... it looks about as good as its preforming


does it melt when you light it on fire?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Not even the pizza delivery guy gets paid in cash anymore... just write the tip into the receipt...
> 
> Only time I need friggin cash is for valet parking... they need an upgrade...
> 
> ...


We don't have 1's... but if we did they would look good


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bob are these avalaible yet? Im taking out 2k tommorow to pay for the vinyl and will ask the teller if these are out.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Having plastic bills would make things tough for Canadian strippers... wouldn't it?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Bob are these avalaible yet? Im taking out 2k tommorow to pay for the vinyl and will ask the teller if these are out.


Nope i think in november but dont take my word for it... ask the teller anyways worse comes to worse you dont get em...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Having plastic bills would make things tough for Canadian strippers... wouldn't it?


true... but who gives a stripper a 50 or 100 dollar bill...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In Canada we dont have a one dollar bill, but rather a coin - the loonie.

In strip clubs over here we dont throw bills but we whip a fist full of loonies as hard as we can at the stripper. It usually draws blood and leaves bruises upon contact of the stripper, but f*ck em!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

good times... strippers really earn there money in canada


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What about a bi-fold or tri-fold wallet. How do you keep them n that?? lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you put em in there







they can still crease but they don't crinkle or rip


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> In Canada we dont have a one dollar bill, but rather a coin - the loonie.
> 
> In strip clubs over here we dont throw bills but we whip a fist full of loonies as hard as we can at the stripper. It usually draws blood and leaves bruises upon contact of the stripper, but f*ck em!


That's hilarious. But seriously do you really give strippers coins? That would be complicated to stay in the g-string


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I havent seen anyone throw money on the stage often, maybe like 5ers. The strippers usually take you for a 20 buck dance in the back and then try to whore around for more money by offering cack sacking.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

does canada have a problem with counterfeit bills?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes but less and less... it once was rampant









alot of places do not accept 100's or 50's but if you get all legal on them they cannot refuse legal tender


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> yes but less and less... it once was rampant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the store owner can refuse business


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to a strip club in Canada only once. The guys would go to the stage lay down on their backs and put the coin on their nose. I don't know I guess it worked. But what do they do? Carry around a bag of coins.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Fanny packs?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ive been to a few canadian strip clubs over the years ...trust me you don't want a twat squat from any of them unless your looking too contract a singapore dick slug.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The ole canadian style S.D.S.. lol All because they make 1 dollar's in coins instead of bills


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have two $2 bill in my wallet as we speak. i love that bill. the reverse side has awesome art work on it. im going to frame them. 
and you guys are right, we dont use money often. i myself use a debit card (takes money right out of my checking account). its not a credit card. no interest. and if i dont have the money in the back i get a fat "transaction denied". so i dont spend more then i have.

also theres a little thing i think adults should do and thats a budget. i always know what i have in my account.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Central said:


> i have two $2 bill in my wallet as we speak. i love that bill. the reverse side has awesome art work on it. im going to frame them.
> and you guys are right, we dont use money often. i myself use a debit card (takes money right out of my checking account). its not a credit card. no interest. and if i dont have the money in the back i get a fat "transaction denied". so i dont spend more then i have.
> 
> also theres a little thing i think adults should do and thats a budget. i always know what i have in my account.


I just raise my my debit limits... central must be one of those crazy guys that believe in the austrian school of economics... Adam Smith FTW.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The US has been trying to get people to adopt $1 coins for a while but people don't seem to be interested. My change dish is full of those Sacajawa dollars.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah go plastic bills. Why'd they make the hungie brown though? At least we stayed green, rest looks like monopoly money. I like the fact we call a fiver a piglet and its got the queen front and centre.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

our 100 has always been brown its nothing new









this is our old 100's then the set of money before that...


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Fair nuff, can't say I rememeber hundreds from my time in canada. I do remember heaps of counterfeit twenties though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

$10 bills have been a big issue in my area lately. I was paying for groceries a few months ago and the teller told me she wouldnt accept 2 of my $10 bill's, which pissed me off cause I just got them from the bank!! So I had to go down to the bank and ask if they were counterfiet, which the bank claimed they werent but they exchanged them for 2 other bills for me.

Louisvillain, Your money is very pretty, looks like a rainbow


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Man I cant wait to get my hands on one if these new bills. So sick. BTW American money needs a serious upgrade haha!


You need to get your hands on some new brains up there.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

^^Truth hurts huh!^^


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I work in a pet store. now when someone gives me a new hundred for a big bag of dog food I won't have to be like, "to hell with you and your monopoly money."

thanks for the heads up!

it looks sweet.

USA better get some new money. They're old cash aint doing so well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Is your wife willing to make the trip? I hear she gives good brain fishguy.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

god, you canadians are single handedly killing the environment. Plastic money? Whats next, styrofoam money?! GAWD ALWAYS DOIN BAD sh*t


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TRIG said:


> god, you canadians are single handedly killing the environment. Plastic money? Whats next, styrofoam money?! GAWD ALWAYS DOIN BAD sh*t


To bad they are recyclable plastic polymer... nice try though









article...
http://inhabitat.com/canada-now-issuing-durable-and-recyclable-plastic-polymer-banknotes/

quote from article...



> In addition to reducing counterfeiting, the polymer bills also carry a positive environmental impact as compared to their paper predecessors. Polymer bills are tough and durable, and can therefore outlast paper bills, which experience extraordinary wear and tear from regular circulation. The longer lasting bills mean less production, less energy spent, and less waste. Moreover, paper bills must be destroyed when rendered unusable, but the new notes' plastic polymer can be recycled anew.


found a pic of the 50 for those interested... i'm loving the look


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

bob351 said:


> god, you canadians are single handedly killing the environment. Plastic money? Whats next, styrofoam money?! GAWD ALWAYS DOIN BAD sh*t


To bad they are recyclable plastic polymer... nice try though









article...
http://inhabitat.com/canada-now-issuing-durable-and-recyclable-plastic-polymer-banknotes/

quote from article...

In addition to reducing counterfeiting, the polymer bills also carry a positive environmental impact as compared to their paper predecessors. Polymer bills are tough and durable, and can therefore outlast paper bills, which experience extraordinary wear and tear from regular circulation. The longer lasting bills mean less production, less energy spent, and less waste. Moreover, paper bills must be destroyed when rendered unusable, but the new notes' plastic polymer can be recycled anew.
[/quote]

damnit, lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God why is our money so sexy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mexico called..they said your welcome(also made out of plastic polymer)...like a parking ticket, can't be ripped up...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

what im wondering is how did they get a new picture from a guy whos been dead for a long while.

SPOOOOOOOOOOKYYY


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> God why is our money so sexy.


Agreed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its so classy, on a higher pedestal, amazing, and beautifully constructed kind of like our country.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ U talking about the Mexican $$$ or Canadian $$$ ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

He said our...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont get it. do you guys roll around in 1 dollar bills and jack off? you arent even obsessed with your money for the quality of life or things it might buy you. you are actually obsessed with the bills themselves. its...kinda pathetic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> i dont get it. do you guys roll around in 1 dollar bills and jack off? you arent even obsessed with your money for the quality of life or things it might buy you. you are actually obsessed with the bills themselves. its...kinda pathetic


Its because were not poor like you Central. It just feels good to wip out a brand new set of 100s when your at the Burberry store. It just very classy to bring a suitcase full of fresh bills to the BMW Dealership when you go into to buy an "M" car of your choice.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> i dont get it. do you guys roll around in 1 dollar bills and jack off? you arent even obsessed with your money for the quality of life or things it might buy you. you are actually obsessed with the bills themselves. its...kinda pathetic


Its because were not poor like you Central. It just feels good to wip out a brand new set of 100s when your at the Burberry store. It just very classy to* bring a suitcase full of fresh bills to the BMW Dealership when you go into to buy an "M" car of your choice.*
[/quote]

that's a real pain in the ass as bills need to be verified and counted at least three times,. nothing classy about that... write a check as long as it's not done on Sunday... Said dealer will call your bank to make sure the check is valid...Takes less than three minutes.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Is your wife willing to make the trip? I hear she gives good brain fishguy.




Oh and the new bills are baller out of control. the first NEW 50 I get is going straight to buying... a... very green, gorgeous smelly plant for.... my garden.

Yeah


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah? Save a few of those new 100s for the fine you'll pay after Ms. Vanderwhore next door calls the authorities. Kids these days.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Got some new news on the bills... the 20s,10,s and 5s will come out in 2013 and have:

The $5 note is dedicated to Canada's space program
The $10 note will depict Canada's railway lines
The $20 note will feature sacrifices made in Canadian conflicts


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Yeah? Save a few of those new 100s for the fine you'll pay after Ms. Vanderwhore next door calls the authorities. Kids these days.


I wasn't talking about what you are thinking but okay


----------

